# Price on MS290 Farm Boss



## shutup-n-cut (Oct 11, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what the going rate would be for a MS290 Farm Boss.

I can get one from my local dealer with a 20" bar for just under $400 , I looked on Ebay and there are a few on there that are listed at quite a bit more than this and even used ones are at or close to that , just seems a little strange to me. 

Any reason not to get one at this price? I just can't get up the nerve to pull the trigger on this.


----------



## struggle (Oct 11, 2013)

That is around the price they go for. The 391s jump up in price considerable.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd stick w/18" bar... I'm going to sell mine (locally), get another 036


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Oct 11, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> I'd stick w/18" bar... I'm going to sell mine (locally), get another 036



I was looking at the 20 inch with the thought that if I ever needed it it would be there. Even though most of what I would be cutting will probably be in the 12 inch range wouldn't the longer give a slight advantage to it staying sharper longer figureing a few more teeth on the chain would last longer over the 18 inch bar? Don't think the longer bar would rob power if it is not in the wood. Am I thinking incorrectly


----------



## AKDoug (Oct 11, 2013)

That's the going rate for them. Last MSRP was right around $425 with a 20" bar. They are discontinued and replaced with the 291. I think they pull a 20" bar just fine. If all you are cutting is 12" stuff you will be fine and the added length will make limbing nice.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 11, 2013)

shutup-n-cut said:


> Can anyone tell me what the going rate would be for a MS290 Farm Boss.
> 
> I can get one from my local dealer with a 20" bar for just under $400 , I looked on Ebay and there are a few on there that are listed at quite a bit more than this and even used ones are at or close to that , just seems a little strange to me.
> 
> Any reason not to get one at this price? I just can't get up the nerve to pull the trigger on this.



The biggest reason is you get Echo Cs590 for $450 and have a real saw. Steve


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Oct 11, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> That's the going rate for them. Last MSRP was right around $425 with a 20" bar. They are discontinued and replaced with the 291. I think they pull a 20" bar just fine. If all you are cutting is 12" stuff you will be fine and the added length will make limbing nice.



But, let's face reality. Even tho my 290 was my go-to saw, and mine is 5 yr. old, have beaten it severely, and still runs like new, is a real club. Too much weight. Even more so with a 20" bar on it, will really drag in some tough wood, but that is IMO. Not sure if the Echo is a better deal or not, but I would go a different route if I were to do over again.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 11, 2013)

My 50cc Echo saws out cut a MS290 by a lot, A 60cc Echo will really smoke a MS290. Did I mention the Echo is built way better. Steve


----------



## hangfirew8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Folks around here have a funny idea about Stihl values. They think a Stihl becomes gold-plated and goes up in value 50% when it leaves the dealer's door, and selling one to you at that price is doing you a big, big favor.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 11, 2013)

JMO but no way in heck I would pay 400 for a 290 with any bar and case. To many better built saws out there for that kind of money.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 11, 2013)

A lot of people with it's a Stihl mentality , think they are all high quality. Steve


----------



## mattaggie (Oct 11, 2013)

The 290 has been discontinued, though you can still find them at dealers until inventory is gone. The "Farm Boss" label is being transferred to the MS271. Stihl is dropping the MSRP on the 271 from $439 to $399, same price as the 290. If I were you, I'd find a 271 for $399. The 271 is a better saw in every way. Lighter, cuts faster, more fuel efficient, more anti-vibe. Not sure how many dealers have changed their price to $399 on the 271 yet, as new labels just shipped out last week.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 11, 2013)

The MS271 is at 12.3 # vs 10.5 for the Echo CS500p which is a pro saw with closed port cylinders and built good at $50 more it's a easy choice . I weighed my CS500p ready to cut full at 14 1/2 pounds on good balance scale, the lightest 50cc made. Steve


----------



## Deleted member 116684 (Oct 11, 2013)

i have a 290 with a muffler mod and a 16 inch bar running a rsc chain. i love running it, just for fire wood. though I like it, can't stop thinking about a more powerful saw...of course, it was given to me new for free:msp_wink:


----------



## missedbass (Oct 12, 2013)

+1 on the 271. for cutting firewood, the weight difference doesn't matter to me but the improvements over the 290 did.


----------



## 2dumb4words (Oct 12, 2013)

I really don't think I'd buy a new 290. Here's why. On any given day, in any given market. You can buy a used (often used in one or two trees) for around $200-250. IMHO that's about the right price for one. If your gonna spend $400, your too close to a "real" saw.

I don't mean to piss anyone off. Heck, I own a 290. I just think thats a fair value to attach. At $400ish your getting into the range of a clean 361, or even a used 440 or 044.


----------



## XSKIER (Oct 12, 2013)

2dumb4words said:


> I really don't think I'd buy a new 290. Here's why. On any given day, in any given market. You can buy a used (often used in one or two trees) for around $200-250. IMHO that's about the right price for one. If your gonna spend $400, your too close to a "real" saw.
> 
> I don't mean to piss anyone off. Heck, I own a 290. I just think thats a fair value to attach. At $400ish your getting into the range of a clean 361, or even a used 440 or 044.



Why do AS members always compare the DSRP of a new saw to what a 10+ year old saw might sell for? I know your new saw is used the second the clerk hands you the receipt, but there is no other feeling like putting the first scratches on it or burning down the case from an engaged chain brake.


----------



## 2dumb4words (Oct 12, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Why do AS members always compare the DSRP of a new saw to what a 10+ year old saw might sell for? I know your new saw is used the second the clerk hands you the receipt, but there is no other feeling like putting the first scratches on it or burning down the case from an engaged chain brake.



I get what your saying.

I bought a new 290 about a year ago. It's a decent enough saw. Can't really complain. Maybe it's buyers remorse or whatever. Truth is, it's a good enough saw. Nothing to brag about. But perusing CL, you can generally buy a "near new" one on any given day for roughly half price. I think the market has set that as "exactly what it's worth". 

In comparing them to "10 year old saws", I meant no insult to anyone or thing. Only to point out that at the $400 mark, a lot more saw could be had.

Think about this though. The second that new 290 throws chips, it's now a $275 saw tops. Due to them being the "small block chevy" of the saw world. Why not consider buying one that someone already used on their storm blowdown and let them take the initial hit?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 12, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> A lot of people with it's a Stihl mentality , think they are all high quality. Steve



Sad, but true...:msp_smile:


----------



## burnses (Oct 12, 2013)

never ran a 290 held one once.....i already have a toaster in my kitchen so why to i need one that cuts wood? I feel there are better saws out there for that money used and quite possibly new. But if you want the convince of just walking in and walking out with a saw the there you are....if you have time and inclination put a add in the wanted column see if you can get a 036 a nice 26 a note beat to death husky 55. Not very helpful but what i was thinking.....20 inch chain stay sharper? don't really understand that.

sap can


----------



## gr8mac (Oct 12, 2013)

burnses said:


> never ran a 290 held one once.....i already have a toaster in my kitchen so why to i need one that cuts wood? I feel there are better saws out there for that money used and quite possibly new. But if you want the convince of just walking in and walking out with a saw the there you are....if you have time and inclination put a add in the wanted column see if you can get a 036 a nice 26 a note beat to death husky 55. Not very helpful but what i was thinking.....20 inch chain stay sharper? don't really understand that.
> 
> sap can



290 with 390 top end and muffler mod is the way to go on these saws imo


----------



## MLNice (Oct 13, 2013)

The 290 is a fine saw. I am very happy with mine. I have all brands and sizes of saws and feel like the 290 is unjustly criticized for whatever reason. Most people say the power weight ratio is bad, but if a Stihl ms290 is too heavy, then you shouldn't be cutting wood.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Oct 13, 2013)

MLNice said:


> The 290 is a fine saw. I am very happy with mine. I have all brands and sizes of saws and feel like the 290 is unjustly criticized for whatever reason. Most people say the power weight ratio is bad, but if a Stihl ms290 is too heavy, then you shouldn't be cutting wood.


It's like telling a Chevy guy that a '69 Camaro is not a muscle car. Then why do they all want one/have one?


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 13, 2013)

290 is a decent saw for what it is.
$400 spent can get you a fine saw if you have some time to look.
Little brother drank my Uncles Kool-Aid about Stihl, bought a 290 and was pretty proud of it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,until he came over to cut up a trailer load.
I proceeded to spank his 290 with my 5100, to add insult to injury let him run my 359. Dang hater rocked the chain on the 359, guess that was the only way he could even get his saw to come close eh?


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 13, 2013)

GPX433Todd said:


> It's like telling a Chevy guy that a '69 Camaro is not a muscle car. Then why do they all want one/have one?



Most were actually NOT!


----------



## lambs (Oct 13, 2013)

2dumb4words said:


> I get what your saying.
> 
> I bought a new 290 about a year ago. It's a decent enough saw. Can't really complain. Maybe it's buyers remorse or whatever. Truth is, it's a good enough saw. Nothing to brag about. But perusing CL, you can generally buy a "near new" one on any given day for roughly half price. I think the market has set that as "exactly what it's worth".
> 
> ...



I agree. That's how I bought my 029S years ago. And it was a good saw. I sold it to finance an 039 I bought the same way. I still have that one, although I bought an 046 earlier this year that weighs not much more and will spank it all day long, as it should. 

I'm a Stihl guy but would not recommend buying a new 290 at retail these days. If you want a _new_ saw, there are better options as others have pointed out. If your goal is to spend $400 on a saw, there are better options as others have pointed out. If you want to spend 200 - 225 on a 290, they are out there, barely used. And they will serve you well.


----------



## Jimbo45 (Oct 13, 2013)

FWIW, I bought a brand new MS290 at the local farm supply store this fall, on sale. After the sale price and pending rebate, it was $332, with the 20" bar. I thought that was a fair deal.

I like the saw well enough, and know that it will last a long time. I was a little disappointed in the power, though. But, having now acquired and restored an 026 and an 028 AV Super, the 290 sits a lot when I am just cutting firewood. The 026 is just my favorite for some reason. It runs like a top and is light, even though its an antique.

I think I will convert the 290 into a 390 and MM it someday, so it can wear the 20" bar, and I will keep it around for the bigger stuff. I imagine it will be a beast then!


----------



## 2dumb4words (Oct 14, 2013)

Jimbo45 said:


> FWIW, I bought a brand new MS290 at the local farm supply store this fall, on sale. After the sale price and pending rebate, it was $332, with the 20" bar. I thought that was a fair deal.
> 
> Edit: sounds like the right price for a 290.
> 
> ...



from what I gather, the aftermarket 390 kits aren't really any more powerful than an OEM 290. Only really a viable way to re power a toasted 290. And OEM 390 P&C is cost prohibitive.


----------



## justtools (Oct 14, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> But, let's face reality. Even tho my 290 was my go-to saw, and mine is 5 yr. old, have beaten it severely, and still runs like new, is a real club. Too much weight. Even more so with a 20" bar on it, will really drag in some tough wood, but that is IMO. Not sure if the Echo is a better deal or not, but I would go a different route if I were to do over again.



Let me get this right? 5 years ago you bought something, Used it severely in your words. Was also your go to saw. It still runs like new. And Now it is TOO heavy and you wish you didnt buy it. Being on AS has made you a tough customer.


----------



## Jimbo45 (Oct 14, 2013)

2dumb4words said:


> from what I gather, the aftermarket 390 kits aren't really any more powerful than an OEM 290. Only really a viable way to re power a toasted 290. And OEM 390 P&C is cost prohibitive.



Hmmm. You are probably right. I hadn't thought it through yet. I don't like using non stihl parts and I am sure the oem parts would be up there.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Oct 14, 2013)

justtools said:


> Let me get this right? 5 years ago you bought something, Used it severely in your words. Was also your go to saw. It still runs like new. And Now it is TOO heavy and you wish you didnt buy it. Being on AS has made you a tough customer.



Well, I'm a little older now too, saws do get a lil heavier as one approaches his 60's. I didn't say I wish I hadn't bought it, but knowing what I know now, would have gotten a different saw. I'd rather have another 036. I have fallen in love w/my 460 and 20" bar... almost like a hot saw.


----------



## RogueWave (Oct 14, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Sad, but true...:msp_smile:



Well, this happens with alot of brands --like rifle scopes. A lot of people swear by Leupold riflescopes...and they deserve a good reputation. But Leopold does make budget optics too, and people swear by them cause Leupold is stamped on them, when they can get a better quality optic from a lesser known brand for the same price.


----------



## rheima (Nov 14, 2013)

2dumb4words said:


> I get what your saying.
> 
> I bought a new 290 about a year ago. It's a decent enough saw. Can't really complain. Maybe it's buyers remorse or whatever. Truth is, it's a good enough saw. Nothing to brag about. But perusing CL, you can generally buy a "near new" one on any given day for roughly half price. I think the market has set that as "exactly what it's worth".
> 
> ...


 Please don't call a 290 a small block Chevy===================I am not a Chevy fan at all and that comment makes me not want to use my saw at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ray


----------



## cuttingintime (Nov 15, 2013)

The MS 290 is a great saw had one for 9 plus years very dependable.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 15, 2013)

rheima said:


> Please don't call a 290 a small block Chevy===================I am not a Chevy fan at all and that comment makes me not want to use my saw at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ray


327cid/350hp= pretty good small block chevy. just think of the 290 as a newer 327cid say 200hp.


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 15, 2013)

You can get a MS291 for 420 its a better saw then the 290. 12.2 lb super AV. As for the echo thing they are good saws, but if you don't work on saw's get the stihl dealers are every where. No problems getting parts, I have been waiting 3 weeks on a husky part.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 15, 2013)

discounthunter said:


> 327cid/350hp= pretty good small block chevy. just think of the 290 as a newer 327cid say 200hp.



5.3s were 320, now 345 this year I think? There's no way I would ever trade my aluminum mds 5.3 for your 327/350.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 15, 2013)

shutup-n-cut said:


> Can anyone tell me what the going rate would be for a MS290 Farm Boss.
> 
> I can get one from my local dealer with a 20" bar for just under $400 , I looked on Ebay and there are a few on there that are listed at quite a bit more than this and even used ones are at or close to that , just seems a little strange to me.
> 
> *Any reason not to get one at this price?* I just can't get up the nerve to pull the trigger on this.



Yep, bc there is a nos Dolmar 6400 in the classifieds for $560.00. Hang around AS long enough and you'll learn plenty about that saw and "like" variants such as the Makita 6401.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dont be afraid to buy a used pro saw from a reputable seller here (such as Nmurph). Most of the good guys run in the same circle. I read and observe far more than I post.... so you can pm me for referrals to the good guys. Stay away from listings where the listing is the individuals first post or if they aren't active enough to be known around here.

In addition to the 6400. There is a NOS Husq 359 in the classifieds in the $525 range. (Note: there are two 359s listed.... I'm referring to the one listed by Cambl....not the used one) I own two of these that are ported and I promise you they would humiliate a 270, 271, 290, or 291. No contest.
Or hold out for a used 70cc. I bought a very clean Stihl 044 from Wigglesworth for $500 with a brand new HD2 filter and decent enough 20'' bar.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 15, 2013)

gr8mac said:


> 290 with 390 top end and muffler mod is the way to go on these saws imo


That said, after you buy the 290 for $400 and then buy a 390 top end you still will not have nowhere near the saw as the Dolmar 6400 listed for $560 in the classifieds. You will have spent more (to have the Stihl name) and have less saw. The little Dolly's sounding better and better. Had I not sold my soul to Husq/Jonsered (and waiting on new models), I would get it.


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 16, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> 290 is a decent saw for what it is.
> $400 spent can get you a fine saw if you have some time to look.
> Little brother drank my Uncles Kool-Aid about Stihl, bought a 290 and was pretty proud of it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,until he came over to cut up a trailer load.
> I proceeded to spank his 290 with my 5100, to add insult to injury let him run my 359. Dang hater rocked the chain on the 359, guess that was the only way he could even get his saw to come close eh?





You hit the nail on the head, the 290 class Stihl is a fine saw until you run a good saw. Steve


----------



## GPX433Todd (Nov 16, 2013)

"XSKIER, post: 4557658, member: 85202"]5.3s were 320, now 345 this year I think? There's no way I would ever trade my aluminum mds 5.3 for your 327/350.[/quote]


XSKIER said:


> 5.3s were 320, now 345 this year I think? There's no way I would ever trade my aluminum mds 5.3 for your 327/350.


Who would drive a Chevy in the first place?


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 16, 2013)

Might have too saddle up on the old blue oval. No more avalanches.


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 16, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Dont be afraid to buy a used pro saw from a reputable seller here (such as Nmurph). Most of the good guys run in the same circle. I read and observe far more than I post.... so you can pm me for referrals to the good guys. Stay away from listings where the listing is the individuals first post or if they aren't active enough to be known around here.
> 
> In addition to the 6400. There is a NOS Husq 359 in the classifieds in the $525 range. (Note: there are two 359s listed.... I'm referring to the one listed by Cambl....not the used one) I own two of these that are ported and I promise you they would humiliate a 270, 271, 290, or 291. No contest.
> Or hold out for a used 70cc. I bought a very clean Stihl 044 from Wigglesworth for $500 with a brand new HD2 filter and decent enough 20'' bar.


A stock 359 husky and a stock ms291 would be very close, other then I would still be cutting when you was getting gas.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 16, 2013)

jdhacker said:


> A stock 359 husky and a stock ms291 would be very close, other then I would still be cutting when you was getting gas.



I'll give you a pass since you're a Newb..... but if you really believe that you have a lot to learn.

Given your opinion..... a Stihl 291 and 311 should run with a 362pro. A 391 should outperform a 362.
Or a Husq455/460 should outperform the 357, 359, 562.


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 16, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> I'll give you a pass since you're a Newb..... but if you really believe that you have a lot to learn.
> 
> Given your opinion..... a Stihl 291 and 311 should run with a 362pro. A 391 should outperform a 362.
> Or a Husq455/460 should outperform the 357, 359, 562.



New to the fourm yes, noob no im 45 years old. I started cutting firewood for my mother when I was 13. You want to compare apples to hickory nuts, But any way your 359 wonder saw husky, and a ms291 have almost the same size engine same power same rpm. Yet some how your wonder saw will run off and leave a 291 weird huh


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't give a flip how long you've been cutting your lack of "saw" knowledge shows. 359 is a semi-pro saw while the 291 is a clamshell boat anchor. And there is nothing weird about "knowing" that my 359 would STOMP a 291. Look at the builder's name in my SIG. Get familiar with the name- you will see it alot on AS.

The 290 class saw is for the homeowner who doesn't know any better. Same with the 435,445,455,460 Husq.


----------



## TreeTangler (Nov 16, 2013)

jdhacker said:


> A stock 359 husky and a stock ms291 would be very close, other then I would still be cutting when you was getting gas.


I'm guessing that you've not actually run a properly functioning 359?


----------



## missedbass (Nov 16, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> I don't give a flip how long you've been cutting your lack of "saw" knowledge shows. 359 is a semi-pro saw while the 291 is a clamshell boat anchor. And there is nothing weird about "knowing" that my 359 would STOMP a 291. Look at the builder's name in my SIG. Get familiar with the name- you will see it alot on AS.
> 
> The 290 class saw is for the homeowner who doesn't know any better. Same with the 435,445,455,460 Husq.


It's starting to get ugly, the tension is so thick that you need a chain saw to cut it. Either saw will do it as long as the chain is sharp!


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 16, 2013)

34


bryanr2 said:


> I don't give a flip how long you've been cutting your lack of "saw" knowledge shows. 359 is a semi-pro saw while the 291 is a clamshell boat anchor. And there is nothing weird about "knowing" that my 359 would STOMP a 291. Look at the builder's name in my SIG. Get familiar with the name- you will see it alot on AS.
> 
> The 290 class saw is for the homeowner who doesn't know any better. Same with the 435,445,455,460 Husq.



Don't cry don't be mad, once again apples to hickory nuts, you are trying to compare a mod saw to a stock saw. A stock 359 and a stock 291 is very close.


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 16, 2013)

*odel C.I. C.C. H.P. LBS. Idle Speed Max RPM *
359 3.6 59 3.9 12.1 2,700 13,500

ms291 3.39 55.5 3.76 12.1 2,700 13,000


Yep there is a crazy amount of difference in them too saw's lol


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 16, 2013)

The 


jdhacker said:


> New to the fourm yes, noob no im 45 years old. I started cutting firewood for my mother when I was 13. You want to compare apples to hickory nuts, But any way your 359 wonder saw husky, and a ms291 have almost the same size engine same power same rpm. Y*et some how your wonder saw* will run off and leave a 291 weird huh





jdhacker said:


> 34
> 
> 
> Don't cry don't be mad, once again apples to hickory nuts, *you are trying to compare a mod saw to a stock saw*. A stock 359 and a stock 291 is very close.



 You are the one who compared *MY wonder* 359 with a 291. At this point, there is no need to discuss any further. Those that "know" saws realize theres more difference than what it says on paper. Paper statistics mean nothing in the woods or on the woodlot.


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 16, 2013)

And good 50cc saw will cut a LOT faster than the over rated 56cc 290 and most are rated at less HP. You bet a 359 will cut more than a lot faster. Steve


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 16, 2013)

We still have a few 290's left, what is on the shelf is all that there is left in the U.S. as they are discontinued due to not meeting EPA emissions requirements. Shelf price should be 389.99 with a 18" bar and 399.99 for a 20" bar. People on here bash the 290 because it isn't a pro saw, but the truth is prolly closer to the fact that majority of the members could easily cut their yearly wood with the 290 and not miss a beat. Just remember this is an enthusiast site, folks get rabid about their lastest greatest modded pro saw. Yes, I have several of those, but for the average guy who cuts 15-20 cord a year for their own firewood needs it is all they need. The old pro saw is cheaper to rebuild argument is no longer valid, it is just as cheap to rebuild a clamshell anymore. Anyone who hasn't run a new broke in 291/271/251 would be pleasantly surprised with the improvement over their predecessors. Stihl continues to improve their platforms to meet the EPA challenge, same with Husky they just don't cut compression ratio's and castrate their saws to meet the regs as some companies have.
Seldom see any issues with a properly cared for 290, about the only issues you ever see is fuel lines that develop cracks or pinholes. It was the best selling model of saw for almost 15 years, not a bad record for a "boat anchor". Few people really need a modded pro saw for their own use, they own them because they are enthusiast and want to have the latest greatest hot saw on A.S. or like us own them to get every advantage on speed and production output.


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 16, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> And good 50cc saw will cut a LOT faster than the over rated 56cc 290 and most are rated at less HP. You bet a 359 will cut more than a lot faster. Steve



I know you think so, but it's not going to happen any more.


----------



## missedbass (Nov 16, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> We still have a few 290's left, what is on the shelf is all that there is left in the U.S. as they are discontinued due to not meeting EPA emissions requirements. Shelf price should be 389.99 with a 18" bar and 399.99 for a 20" bar. People on here bash the 290 because it isn't a pro saw, but the truth is prolly closer to the fact that majority of the members could easily cut their yearly wood with the 290 and not miss a beat. Just remember this is an enthusiast site, folks get rabid about their lastest greatest modded pro saw. Yes, I have several of those, but for the average guy who cuts 15-20 cord a year for their own firewood needs it is all they need. The old pro saw is cheaper to rebuild argument is no longer valid, it is just as cheap to rebuild a clamshell anymore. Anyone who hasn't run a new broke in 291/271/251 would be pleasantly surprised with the improvement over their predecessors. Stihl continues to improve their platforms to meet the EPA challenge, same with Husky they just don't cut compression ratio's and castrate their saws to meet the regs as some companies have.
> Seldom see any issues with a properly cared for 290, about the only issues you ever see is fuel lines that develop cracks or pinholes. It was the best selling model of saw for almost 15 years, not a bad record for a "boat anchor". Few people really need a modded pro saw for their own use, they own them because they are enthusiast and want to have the latest greatest hot saw on A.S. or like us own them to get every advantage on speed and production output.


 +1 , Thanks


----------



## phillipmc (Nov 16, 2013)

In my opinion a Stihl 290 is a fine home/farm saw, Its not a speed daemon and was never ment to be 1 but they do the job very well as long as they are cared for. 1 of the main factors with having a good cutting saw is keeping the chain sharp. If the chain is dull then a wild thing will out cut it (if you can get it running ). I bought my 290 2 years ago new for about $400 with a 6 pack of ultra gallon of bar/chain lube and an extra chain. It cranks and runs fine every time. It doesn't cut like a pro saw but I didn't buy a pro saw either. Keep a sharp chain, run good fuel/oil keep the air filter clean and it will last the average person for years.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Im gonna fold here. But I've bookmarked the thread and I will be interested to see if opinions change over the next year or so as ones are exposed to "other" saws. I don't see spending $400 on a homeowner saw when there are used pro saws for the same money. Not long ago someone offered me another really clean ported Husq 288 for $425. I should of grabbed it but had to put one of my trucks in the shop.

OP I hope you don't get sucked into the "290 trance" and spend $400 on a saw that isn't worth half that at the time of purchase. Look for a good used Poulan Pro 330 or NOS one if you can find it. It is superior in every way. There was a NOS one here on AS not long ago for around $250 if I recall correctly.


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 16, 2013)

The fact is for the last 15 or 20 years anyone walking onto a Stihl dealer will get pushed right towards a 029, 290, or 291 with their over rated HP for what ever reason. Oh boy it's a Stihl and it has 3.8 paper hp it's the saw fo me, time to take the Stihl shorts off and get real. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 16, 2013)

jdhacker said:


> I know you think so, but it's not going to happen any more.




I KNOW any good 50cc saw will cut way faster than a over rated 290 as I've tested them , unless the 291 made a huge improvement in actual power the results will be the same. Just the thruth, no Stihl hype here. Steve


----------



## missedbass (Nov 16, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> I KNOW any good 50cc saw will cut way faster than a over rated 290 as I've tested them , unless the 291 made a huge improvement in actual power the results will be the same. Just the thruth, no Stihl hype here. Steve


 have you run a 291? just askin


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 16, 2013)

No I haven't, why I said unless the 291 made a huge improvement. According to the paper hp they have a bit less than the 290 but paper hp really means nothing. Steve


----------



## ShneaSIG (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm just a homeowner and semi-occasional user, so I don't have the wherewithal to make a comparison between saws. I purchased a new 290 with an 18" bar for $380 + tax. Thus far, it's done a fine job for me.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 16, 2013)

The 291 is noticeably stronger than the 290, at least that is what I think after running one that has been broke in, the 271 is actually as strong if not a little stouter than the 290 imho, the big plus of the 291 is improved air filtration. We carry two brands, Echo and Stihl with Echo being the first line you see when you come in the shop, shop has been carrying Echo 4-5 years longer than Stihl. We can't sell Echo saws regardless of how hard we try, we can't match the prices on the internet, often they are less than our cost.
We get pounded on this issue by customers but Echo cannot give an answer other than they must be stolen, or they must be carried out of HD and put on the net, which is baloney due to non HD models being on the web much cheaper than we can sell them. The only reason we keep the line is for the string trimmer sales, it's a shame, Echo uses some of the best looking cylinders on the market.


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 16, 2013)

In a few day's I will try and give you a fair review on mine. It's broke in you see videos of people all the time. But is the chain sharp, is the gas mixed right, do they know what they are doing.what kind of wood are they cutting There are lot's of good saw's, But I support stihl for two reasons. One dealer support EVERYWHERE two most of there saw's are made in the USA . Anyway I will try and do a video, it will be hickory 14, to 16in stuff


----------



## sunfish (Nov 16, 2013)

My brother was a proud ms290 owner for around 8 years. Now he has a 14 year old Husky 351 and a 10 year old 359. You could not trade him a new 290 for either of those old saws! 

Also, my old 45cc 346xp will smoke a ms290! Been there, done that...


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 16, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> The 291 is noticeably stronger than the 290, at least that is what I think after running one that has been broke in, the 271 is actually as strong if not a little stouter than the 290 imho, the big plus of the 291 is improved air filtration. We carry two brands, Echo and Stihl with Echo being the first line you see when you come in the shop, shop has been carrying Echo 4-5 years longer than Stihl. We can't sell Echo saws regardless of how hard we try, we can't match the prices on the internet, often they are less than our cost.
> We get pounded on this issue by customers but Echo cannot give an answer other than they must be stolen, or they must be carried out of HD and put on the net, which is baloney due to non HD models being on the web much cheaper than we can sell them. The only reason we keep the line is for the string trimmer sales, it's a shame, Echo uses some of the best looking cylinders on the market.




You of all people are trying to say you try to sell Echo over Stihl, what a joke ??????????? I'd bet your just like any other Stihl dealer and pushed the 290 and now the 291. Steve


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 16, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> You of all people are trying to say you try to sell Echo over Stihl, what a joke ??????????? I'd bet your just like any other Stihl dealer and pushed the 290 and now the 291. Steve



I hope people like him keeps pushing American made products on American's, the 291 is a great saw i'll show you one in a few day's factory stock.


----------



## 066blaster (Nov 16, 2013)

I see it this way if someone wants a bigger more powerful saw than a 290, buy one. If you want a ms 290 buy one. they are what they are 
i will say a got a 371 xp, and i am not sure i will use my 290 anymore. I really hate to say this but before you buy the stihl try a Husqvarna


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 17, 2013)

jdhacker said:


> I hope people like him keeps pushing American made products on American's, the 291 is a great saw i'll show you one in a few day's factory stock.



Echo saws are made in Japan or the USA, I have both. Stihl saws are made in Germany, the USA and who knows where else. And yes lets see a vid of a MS291 cutting against a good 50cc saw. Steve


----------



## griffonks (Nov 17, 2013)

missedbass said:


> have you run a 291? just askin





mountainlake said:


> Echo saws are made in Japan or the USA, I have both. Stihl saws are made in Germany, the USA and who knows where else. And yes lets see a vid of a MS291 cutting against a good 50cc saw. Steve



There doesn't seem to be much point in argueing, some folks are just hard headed. I have a MS390 that I rebuilt after I Inherited it straight gassed. It just sits in my shop, can't sell it as it was my friend's saw, don't want to use it because it's a brick... 

When I explained to my friend that bought the 390 how much better the MS 360 was he was sick. The dealer never told him anything. God Bless him, he was getting sicker and sicker until pain causes him to add untreated fresh fuel to that saws tank.


Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Anybody that says the ms290 is a great saw, needs to get out and try a few different saws!

I'd much rather have a ms261 than a 'farm boss' !!!


----------



## missedbass (Nov 17, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Anybody that says the ms290 is a great saw, needs to get out and try a few different saws!
> 
> I'd much rather have a ms261 than a 'farm boss' !!!


 So would I but now you are talking about a pro saw and you can't compare the two. Like it was stated before, the ms290 is a good saw for what it is, I think the ms291 is a much improved saw over the ms290. If you cut every day then a pro saw is a no-brainer, which ever brand you prefer.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 17, 2013)

missedbass said:


> So would I but now you are talking about a pro saw and you can't compare the two. Like it was stated before, the ms290 is a good saw for what it is, I think the ms291 is a much improved saw over the ms290. If you cut every day then a pro saw is a no-brainer, which ever brand you prefer.


No need to cut every day to enjoy and much better saw! Life is too short...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Nov 17, 2013)

Brand pride aside.... A lot of guys on here started with a saw that they now see as inferior to or different than the saws they use most. I wandered in with a 3800 poulan and some veteran Members gave me the skinny. It is a great saw. I still love it and I used it to cut a lot of wood. Now, I have a few other saws that I know have the same power, weigh less and are a little easier on me. What do you think I recommend to my friends? 

My current problem is this.......I like to own the saw in a series with the biggest horsepower. 

As for the not being able to sell echos over stihls... I believe that. The boys walk into our local stihls dealer with starry eyes and walk right past a pro saw wearing orange and head to the homeowner saws on the stihl shelf. I've seen it soooo many times.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 17, 2013)

How I see it.

1. the main problem with the 290 is that during it's production time the hole in the muffler has constantly shrunk to comply with EPA rules. That is the reason why all experienced 290 users recommend a serious muffler mod to bring it back to the way it was designed to cut.
2. We are constantly comparing the "farmer line" to the "pro line". There is a reason to distinguish between the two. The farmer line will cut all the firewood any homeowner will need for at least 1-2 decades with out any problem at all. And there were enough guys on the former AS site who used them in a pro setting and never complained one bit.
3. the new 291 model is a much better & faster saw than the 290!

7


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 17, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> You of all people are trying to say you try to sell Echo over Stihl, what a joke ??????????? I'd bet your just like any other Stihl dealer and pushed the 290 and now the 291. Steve


 
We don't "push" any saw, we sell whatever the customer comes in to buy, it's much easier that way. If Echo would stop or dry up the internet sales of new saws at or below dealer cost it would help dealer sales. We sell the fire out of Echo string trimmers, people don't find cut throat prices on the internet, customers just think we're too high priced on the Echo after looking at them on Evilbay, it's an issue that Echo must fix for us to sell more saws. Anymore the average non AS average Joe wants the cheapest saw they can buy to get their wood cut, due to the economy in our area most come in looking at 170's and 250's, or look for the cheapest used saw we have that will handle at least a 18" bar.
Truthfully, very few people come in today looking long term, or looking for the "best" option, irregardless of brand. I would venture that the majority of dealers have the same experience. Customer's that aren't using saws for a living, logger's, fire wood operations, or tree services, that are looking for a "pro" saw are few and far between. When we do sell Echo it seems like the 550 is the saw of choice in our area, a better option than the 290 long term.


----------



## TreeTangler (Nov 18, 2013)

I didn't say anything until the 290 was compared to the 359 as near equal in the cut. I've always stood by the ms290, even though I cant stand the saw myself, understanding it had its place. However, when someone makes a statement as fact, without actually even having a qualified opinion, I felt I needed to ask if he'd actually run a 359. 

Then to make the statement that most stihl saws are built in the USA just made me smile.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 18, 2013)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Brand pride aside.... A lot of guys on here started with a saw that they now see as inferior to or different than the saws they use most. I wandered in with a 3800 poulan and some veteran Members gave me the skinny. It is a great saw. I still love it and I used it to cut a lot of wood. Now, I have a few other saws that I know have the same power, weigh less and are a little easier on me. What do you think I recommend to my friends?
> 
> My current problem is this.......I like to own the saw in a series with the biggest horsepower.
> 
> As for the not being able to sell echos over stihls... I believe that. The boys walk into our local stihls dealer with starry eyes and walk right past a pro saw wearing orange and head to the homeowner saws on the stihl shelf. I've seen it soooo many times.


I started many years ago with a Poulan 245A and a 3400. Like your 3800 they are great old saws and built like Pro saws should be built. But the newer pro saws are so much nicer to run!

I wandered in here with a old 346xp and had no idea the saw had such a huge following. I get it though!


----------



## sunfish (Nov 18, 2013)

TreeTangler said:


> I didn't say anything until the 290 was compared to the 359 as near equal in the cut. I've always stood by the ms290, even though I cant stand the saw myself, understanding it had its place. However, when someone makes a statement as fact, without actually even having a qualified opinion, I felt I needed to ask if he'd actually run a 359.
> 
> Then to make the statement that most stihl saws are built in the USA just made me smile.


You are right, man! The 359 is so much better! They are not even close!


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 18, 2013)

TreeTangler said:


> I didn't say anything until the 290 was compared to the 359 as near equal in the cut. I've always stood by the ms290, even though I cant stand the saw myself, understanding it had its place. However, when someone makes a statement as fact, without actually even having a qualified opinion, I felt I needed to ask if he'd actually run a 359.
> 
> Then to make the statement that most stihl saws are built in the USA just made me smile.


 
No one compared a 290 to a mod 359, since the 290 is no more. I said a stock 291 (the 290 replacement) and a stock 359 would be close.


----------



## TreeTangler (Nov 18, 2013)

jdhacker said:


> A stock 359 husky and a stock ms291 would be very close, other then I would still be cutting when you was getting gas.


 My apologies on that one. However, unless the ms291 is leaps and bounds above the ms290, I would still put my stock 359 up against it any day. However, I will not state that the 359 is better "UNTIL I ACTUALLY RUN THE MS291"!


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 18, 2013)

I know the 359 is a good saw, have you done any mods to your saw. I was just stating they have improved the 291 over the old 290. I have a small husky that I top with. I have had it since 2002. But for me I have a stihl dealer 5 miles from me, the next one is 10 miles and its on my way to work. I have the 291 its still factory. I will post a video up.


----------



## TreeTangler (Nov 18, 2013)

jdhacker said:


> I know the 359 is a good saw, have you done any mods to your saw. I was just stating they have improved the 291 over the old 290. I have a small husky that I top with. I have had it since 2002. But for me I have a stihl dealer 5 miles from me, the next one is 10 miles and its on my way to work. I have the 291 its still factory. I will post a video up.


 Now we're getting somewhere. I have two 359's, one stock and one that's been played with a bit. Wait, my "stock" 359 has had a muffler mod and the carb tuned to run like it should. When I'm comparing it to the ms290, I'm comparing to a saw that has had the exact same work done to it by myself so I consider it a level playing field. Yes the 359 is a good saw and yes the ms290 is a good saw, but they are nowhere near the same saw. Is the ms291 a better saw then the ms290, I sure hope so and in all actuality it probably is. Is it equal to a 359? That I honestly don't know, I will have to run a 291 to figure that out.

Opinions are different for everybody and plentiful on this board. However, it is important to keep opinions and facts separate. If you love your 290, there really isn't a problem with that, you'll find plenty of others here the that feel the same.


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 18, 2013)

This is at the end of the day, I was working this hickory up for a old guy. He want's every piece to be 16" lol


----------



## TreeTangler (Nov 18, 2013)

jdhacker said:


> This is at the end of the day, I was working this hickory up for a old guy. He want's every piece to be 16" lol



Certainly looks to be an improvement over the ms291. One of these days I'm going to have to learn how to take and post up some vids. Still looks like it would benefit from letting it breathe a little bit. At least the chain seems sharp lol.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 18, 2013)

jdhacker said:


> I know the 359 is a good saw, have you done any mods to your saw. I was just stating they have improved the 291 over the old 290. I have a small husky that I top with. I have had it since 2002. But for me I have a stihl dealer 5 miles from me, the next one is 10 miles and its on my way to work. I have the 291 its still factory. I will post a video up.


Would be a good idea. Then everyone would understand what you are talking about.

7


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a 140 husky that the guy next door bought new, to cut a limb up with. Then traded me for a load of creek rock. I have ran the little saw on small stuff since 02. for a home owner saw it's a zippy thing.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 18, 2013)

My brother has a ms290 muff modded and a 359 muff modded. He only uses the 359 now. I've run both and would give the ms290 away free to some poor soul who needs a saw, but has no money. I drive one hour to the Husky/Stihl dealer and have a Stihl dealer 20 minutes away... Now lets talk about how easy it is to work on either saw. 

Looks like the ms291 is a better saw than the 290. I will not talk bad about it until I try one.


----------



## missedbass (Nov 18, 2013)

TreeTangler said:


> My apologies on that one. However, unless the ms291 is leaps and bounds above the ms290, I would still put my stock 359 up against it any day. However, I will not state that the 359 is better "UNTIL I ACTUALLY RUN THE MS291"!


 fair enough!


----------



## missedbass (Nov 18, 2013)

sunfish said:


> My brother has a ms290 muff modded and a 359 muff modded. He only uses the 359 now. I've run both and would give the ms290 away free to some poor soul who needs a saw, but has no money. I drive one hour to the Husky/Stihl dealer and have a Stihl dealer 20 minutes away... Now lets talk about how easy it is to work on either saw.
> 
> Looks like the ms291 is a better saw than the 290. I will not talk bad about it until I try one.


 Just try it. I like my ms271 so a ms291 should be stronger. If you try it and don't like it then bash away!


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 18, 2013)

what's a "stock" saw?

I void the warranty before they ever see fuel.


----------



## drumbum (Nov 19, 2013)

Not to derail, but I think its funny how anyone that ran a ms290 (other than die hard stihl fans) knew the HP rating was off no matter what german company verified it @ (2.8kw-3.8hp). Now the ms291 is way stronger and faster @ (2.8kw-3.76hp)


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 19, 2013)

I've always thought it was rather sleazy of Stihl to over rate that saw. Steve


----------



## jdhacker (Nov 19, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> I've always thought it was rather sleazy of Stihl to over rate that saw. Steve


 
It may have put that much power out. But may been at a lower rpm


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 19, 2013)

drumbum said:


> Not to derail, but I think its funny how anyone that ran a ms290 (other than die hard stihl fans) knew the HP rating was off no matter what german company verified it @ (2.8kw-3.8hp). Now the ms291 is way stronger and faster @ (2.8kw-3.76hp)


Well what do you say about a pro saw at 3.5hp and a semi pro/farmer saw at 3.5hp? Somehow the pro saw always seems stronger and faster! I donot believe that the 3.8hp was off by anything. It is just the same as always when comparing a pro and semi pro/farmer model. The pro saw accelerates much faster so it seems that it is stronger and faster and the cuts seem to verify this.

7


----------



## drumbum (Nov 19, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Well what do you say about a pro saw at 3.5hp and a semi pro/farmer saw at 3.5hp? Somehow the pro saw always seems stronger and faster! I donot believe that the 3.8hp was off by anything. It is just the same as always when comparing a pro and semi pro/farmer model. The pro saw accelerates much faster so it seems that it is stronger and faster and the cuts seem to verify this.
> 
> 7




Yeah, I forgot Pro saws use magic kw/hp as opposed to standard farmer kw/hp


----------



## sunfish (Nov 19, 2013)

The specs on paper never tell the whole story...


----------



## sb47 (Nov 20, 2013)

I see a lot of bashing of the ms290 and a lot of comparison to other saws.

The op wasn’t asking witch is better, just if he could get one with the fetchers he wanted and the average price.

The price is around $400.00 for a new ms290 with up to a 20” bar.

If you want a good dependable work horse that starts easy, runs great and will cut good and will last, it’s a good choice for an average home/ranch owner.

There also easy to work on and parts are easy to find should you ever need to work on it.


----------



## missedbass (Nov 20, 2013)

sb47 said:


> I see a lot of bashing of the ms290 and a lot of comparison to other saws.
> 
> The op wasn’t asking witch is better, just if he could get one with the fetchers he wanted and the average price.
> 
> ...


He did say, "Any reason not to get one at this price?" -- These are the reasons and opinions that followed.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Nov 20, 2013)

I like turtles.


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 20, 2013)

sb47 said:


> I see a lot of bashing of the ms290 and a lot of comparison to other saws.
> 
> The op wasn’t asking witch is better, just if he could get one with the fetchers he wanted and the average price.
> 
> ...



The thing is he can get either a CS500p or a CS590 for about $450, either one is miles ahead of the 290 in every thing. Steve


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 20, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> The thing is he can get either a CS500p or a CS590 for about $450, either one is miles ahead of the 290 in every thing. Steve



Yes, I think professional bull riding and the timberwolf sent stihl and its farm boss packing. Stihl's 'boss' saws are now absent from the lineup. However, I absolutely despise new saw used saw comparisons. I've bought as many used saws as new saws (both homeowner and PRO), and never been as happy with the used ones as new. I also loath the "hard to work on" argument as well. I don't own my saws to work on them, I own them to cut wood! 

I think it's time to let the old 290 rest. It has been replaced by the MS 291, which is a welcomed upgrade.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 20, 2013)

My problem with the farm boss is that I’ve used one for the past 10 years at my firewood yard and I’ve cut over 1000 cords with nary a whimper out of that old saw.

The reason I never needed another was because the old 290 always started easy ran great and never gave up.

After many thousands of care free hours of operation it finally needed a new oil pump. It was an easy fix and only took me a short time to replace.


Are there better saws on the market? Quite possibly. Does the OP need a better saw? We really don’t know.

I have 4 ms saws and I have never been disappointed.


----------



## LuvBeaver (Jan 20, 2016)

Just bought new 290 for $319.00 with 20" bar


----------



## amscontr (Jul 23, 2021)

sb47 said:


> My problem with the farm boss is that I’ve used one for the past 10 years at my firewood yard and I’ve cut over 1000 cords with nary a whimper out of that old saw.
> 
> The reason I never needed another was because the old 290 always started easy ran great and never gave up.
> 
> ...


Mine is on it's 4th oiler pump for some reason. other than that it's a good saw


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 23, 2021)

Deleted member 116684 said:


> i have a 290 with a muffler mod and a 16 inch bar running a rsc chain. i love running it, just for fire wood. though I like it, can't stop thinking about a more powerful saw...of course, it was given to me new for free:msp_wink:


If you want a more powerful saw why not make a 390 out of it? I've done several and there doesn't appear to be a downside to it...


----------

